# 15 Of The Most: Fill In The__________________



## FastTrax (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

15 of the most beautiful places to live in Canada


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> 15 of the most beautiful places to live in Canada



Is that the Toronto skyline? No wait isn't that Niagara Falls?


----------



## Keesha (Feb 28, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Is that the Toronto skyline? No wait isn't that Niagara Falls?


Both! Niagara Falls with the Toronto skyline.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 28, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Both! Niagara Falls with the Toronto skyline.



Thnx K. Nothing like a twofer. TTFN.


----------



## lia (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Feb 28, 2021)

lia said:


>



Truly a nomads paradise. Welcome to SF.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 1, 2021)

*Hi, Lia from NJ.*


----------

